# Zugriff auf die GoogleMaps-API



## VfL_Freak (30. Sep 2014)

Moin,

ich habe leider null Ahnung von JavaScript, soll jetzt aber damit auf die GoogleMaps-API (Google Maps JavaScript API Version 3) zugreifen, um Maps anzuzeigen!

Nachdem ich mir 2 - 3 Grundlagentutorials im Web zu Gemüte geführt habe, bin ich jetzt mal angefangen, die "ersten Schritte" der zugehörigen Seite nachzuvollziehen:
(https://developers.google.com/maps/documentation/javascript/tutorial#HelloWorld)

Also habe ich mir folgende htm-Datei gebastelt, die ich dann im FF (V32.0.3) per "Datei/Datei öffnen" aufrufe.

```
<!DOCTYPE html>
<html>
  <head>
    <meta name="viewport" content="initial-scale=1.0, user-scalable=no" />
    <style type="text/css">
      html { height: 100% }
      body { height: 100%; margin: 0; padding: 0 }
      #map_canvas { height: 100% }
    </style>
    <script type="text/javascript"
      src="https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/js&v=3.exp&sensor=false">
    </script>
    <script type="text/javascript">
      function initialize() {
        var mapOptions = {
          center: new google.maps.LatLng(-34.397, 150.644),
          zoom: 10,
          mapTypeId: google.maps.MapTypeId.ROADMAP
        };
        var map = new google.maps.Map(document.getElementById("map_canvas"), mapOptions);
      }
    </script>
  </head>
  <body onload="initialize()">
    <div id="map_canvas" style="width:100%; height:100%"></div>
  </body>
</html>
```

Ich habe dabei auch Firebug laufen, um irgendwelche Fehler zu sehen.
Nun scheitert die Ausführung aber schon an der Zeile "center: new google.maps.LatLng(-34.397, 150.644)" mit der Meldung "ReferenceError: google is not defined" .... und schon stehe ich endgültig auf dem Schlauch ;(

Wie (und wo)  müste ich das denn richtig definieren ??
Und warum steht es dann nicht im Beispiel auf der Webseite ??
Oder muss ich hierfür doch noch was runterladen??
Eigentlich sollte das Objekt doch durch den Aufruf des ersten script-Blocks bekannt sein, oder verstehe ich die Aufrufreihenfolge falsch???
Danke für jedwede Tipps
Klaus


----------



## anti-held (30. Sep 2014)

Manche Plugins vom Firefox verhindern das erfolgreiche laden des api scripts.
Versuche es doch mal mit einem anderen Browser.
Oder versuche Firefox ohne Plugins zu starten (unter Hilfe -> Ohne Plugins neu starten)


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Sep 2014)

Moin,

hilft beides nicht - habe hier aber allerdings auch nur den IE7 :-( !
Auch das direkte Laden der api scheint nicht zu funktionieren, wie ich gerade feststellen musste .....

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## anti-held (30. Sep 2014)

Dann versuche es mal mit folgendem Skript:


```
<script type="text/javascript" src="http://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/js?v=3&sensor=false"></script>
```

es könnte sein, dass Firefox diesen Link nicht blockiert, weil es sich nicht um eine sichere Verbindung handelt.


----------



## VfL_Freak (30. Sep 2014)

habe es auch schon mit *https*, weil ein Kollege so nutzt (allerdings in einer App) ....


----------



## Bananabert (6. Okt 2014)

```
<script type="text/javascript" 
      src="https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/js?v=3.exp&sensor=false"> 
    </script>
```
Du hast hinter dem ..api/js eine & anstatt einem ? geschrieben. Getestet mit 32.0.3.

Wie anti-held schon schrieb, das sollte so funktionieren.


----------



## VfL_Freak (6. Okt 2014)

Moin,

Danke für den Hinweis, das war aber leider nur ein Paste&Copy-Fehler und nicht die Ursache!

Der Grund war ein anderer: "maps.googleapis.com" war auf meinem Testrechner als Proxyausnahme eingetragen .... :-(

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## CorperateRaider (7. Okt 2014)

Enferne ?v=3 (und vergiss nicht das & durch ein ? zu ersetzen) und schon wird die Karte angezeigt(und google importiert)


----------

